# 

## Redakcja

*40 tys. zł - tyle ma wynosić bezzwrotna dopłata do kredytów na dom energooszczędny dostępna od 2013 roku. Byś drogi Inwestorze nie przegapił tej możliwości, jest ten dział. Zbieramy pytania do Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej - pytania przekażemy do Funduszu, z prośbą, by Wasze oczekiwania, czy też wątpliwości zostały uwzględnione. 

Jakie pytania? O kryteria, terminy, elementy domu, osiągi, sposób ogrzewania, ekologiczność, sposób budowania, technologię.
*

----------


## plusfoto

Czy rozpoczęcie budowy w tym roku oraz uzyskanie dofinansowania do np. PC będzie przeszkodą w uzyskaniu takiej dopłaty? Oraz gdzie znajdę  informację na wyżej wymienione tematy (*kryteria, terminy, elementy domu, osiągi, sposób ogrzewania, ekologiczność, sposób budowania, technologię)*

----------


## TPC

Informacje uzyskane u źródła:
http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/nfosig...ch_nfosigw.pdf

----------


## generalnie

Jak znam życie znów coś będzie nie tak tak jak z kredytem dla młodych małżeństw,itp.ja tam nie mam zaufania do tego typu rzeczy ale to może i błąd

----------


## kallkulator77

Uwaga znów podrożeje prąd rząd szykuje nową ustawę , w sumie ciekawy tekst polecam
http://interia360.pl/artykul/wylewan...-kapiela,56420

----------


## mimiko

Szkoda, że dotacja nie będzie działać wstecz-właśnie ociepliłem dom 20cm Swissporem Lambda, to samo pod podłogą. Na dach daję 30cm Super-Maty, do tego podłogówka i solary. Jedyne pocieszenie jest takie, że szybko zwróci mi się to w mniejszych kosztach utrzymania...

----------


## stanley79

> Szkoda, że dotacja nie będzie działać wstecz-właśnie ociepliłem dom 20cm Swissporem Lambda, to samo pod podłogą. Na dach daję 30cm Super-Maty, do tego podłogówka i solary. Jedyne pocieszenie jest takie, że szybko zwróci mi się to w mniejszych kosztach utrzymania...


Aby otrzymać zwrot należy zaciągnąć kredyt w banku (jednym z ... jeszcze ich nie wybrano) i po wybudowaniu zwrócić się o zwrot - jeśli spełniło się stawiane wymagania (czyli poniżej 40 lub poniżej 15 kWh/mkw/rok). Dzwoniłem - pytałem

----------


## Karinkaad

> *40 tys. zł - tyle ma wynosić bezzwrotna dopłata do kredytów na dom energooszczędny dostępna od 2013 roku. Byś drogi Inwestorze nie przegapił tej możliwości, jest ten dział. Zbieramy pytania do Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej - pytania przekażemy do Funduszu, z prośbą, by Wasze oczekiwania, czy też wątpliwości zostały uwzględnione. 
> 
> Jakie pytania? O kryteria, terminy, elementy domu, osiągi, sposób ogrzewania, ekologiczność, sposób budowania, technologię.
> *


a jeśli buduje się bez kredytu to dotacja też przysługuje czy nie?

----------


## plusfoto

Za dobrze by było. To tak jak przy dotacjach. prawie połowę musisz oddać. Część bankowi - przecież muszą wypłacić sobie premię, a część państwu. Na tym przecież polegają dotacje
 - ty jesteś tylko ostatnim ogniwem któremu jak dobrze pójdzie coś skapnie.

----------


## gabrycha 2211

Dokładnie w umowach kredytowych z bankami  zawsze zwykły szary Kowalski jest słabszą stroną niestety - a bank ze swojej strony na pewno doliczy jakieś prowizje , marże i wewnętrzne opłaty manipulacyjne - należy o tym pamiętać .

----------


## AnikoPL

A nie orientujecie się czy trzeba całą budowę finansować  z kredytu czy można np tylko część i jeśli tak to jak małą  :wink:  i czy to musi być kredyt hipoteczny.
Większość budowy chcemy pokryć z oszczędności, jednak nie sądzę by wystarczyła więc jakieś 40 tyś pewnie będziemy brać kredytu.

----------


## stylowa karolina

no właśnie i do kiedy należy budowę zakończyć, żeby dostać kredyt??

----------


## Janko4

kiedy nalezy zacząc/ skonczyc budowę aby zmiescic sie tych ramach ? czy jest jakaś ograniczona liczba domow które mają dostać taką dotację ? Kiedy bedzie wiadomo ktore bANKI TO PRZYZNAJĄ ?

----------


## abol1

> kiedy nalezy zacząc/ skonczyc budowę aby zmiescic sie tych ramach ? czy jest jakaś ograniczona liczba domow które mają dostać taką dotację ? Kiedy bedzie wiadomo ktore bANKI TO PRZYZNAJĄ ?


Odpowiedzi na te pytania znajdziecie na stronie NFOŚiGW w zakładce po prawej stronie "dopłaty do domów energooszczędnych".

----------


## moore

od dzis zaczynam byc energooszczędny :big tongue:

----------


## martyna8

> A nie orientujecie się czy trzeba całą budowę finansować  z kredytu czy można np tylko część i jeśli tak to jak małą  i czy to musi być kredyt hipoteczny.
> Większość budowy chcemy pokryć z oszczędności, jednak nie sądzę by wystarczyła więc jakieś 40 tyś pewnie będziemy brać kredytu.


Musisz się starać o kredyt na kwotę przewyższającą dotację o którą się starasz, czyli na samą dotacje nie dostaniesz. Dla mnie gorsze są wymagania, która trzeba spełnić meeeega papierologia ( np zdjęcia z budowy , zbieranie rachunków na zakup materiałów i certyfikaty do wszystkiego - masakra!) oraz ostateczna kontrola u weryfikatora. Bo nie wiem czy wiesz, ale mimo że wybudujesz dom, to weryfikator moze stwierdzić że dom nie spełnia wymogów i dopłaty nie zobaczysz. Tu jest to wszystko opisane http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Czy osoby, które mają już kredyt na budowę i są np. benifecjentami kredytu "rodzina na swoim", a stadium budowy jest np. na etapie SSO będą mogli się o to starać?

----------


## martyna8

> Czy osoby, które mają już kredyt na budowę i są np. benifecjentami kredytu "rodzina na swoim", a stadium budowy jest np. na etapie SSO będą mogli się o to starać?


Niestety nie ;/
Dotacja należy się tylko budynkom nowo wybudowanym

----------


## plusfoto

Możesz rozwinąć? Nowo wybudowanym to?

----------


## martyna8

> Możesz rozwinąć? Nowo wybudowanym to?


cyt:
4. Beneficjent zobowiązany jest do zapewnienia wykonania przedsięwzięcia:
a) określonego w ust. 7.5 pkt. 1), zgodnie z projektem budowlanym spełniającym wymagania, o których mowa w ust. 10.10, poprzez zawarcie stosownej umowy w szczególności z wykonawcą robót budowlanych, kierownikiem budowy lub innym podmiotem odpowiedzialnym za roboty budowlane,
b) określonego w ust. 7.5 pkt. 2) i 3), zgodnie z projektem budowlanym spełniającym wymagania, o których mowa w ust. 10.10, poprzez zawarcie stosownych zapisów w umowie z deweloperem lub dodanie do łączącej strony umowy klauzuli w przedmiotowym zakresie.
Umowa, o której mowa w lit. a) i b) lub umowa zawierająca klauzulę, o której mowa w lit. b), *powinna być złożona w banku nie później niż przed podpisaniem umowy kredytowej
*
Po podpisaniu umowy kredytu zgodnie z warunkami określonymi w umowie o współpracy banku z NFOŚiGW i zrealizowaniu przedsięwzięcia, *beneficjent występuje do banku o wypłacenie dotacji*

Mówiąc prościej, zeby wystąpić do banku o kredyt musisz mieć projekt dostosowany do NF40 zaakceptowany i sprawdzony przez weryfikatora oraz umowę z ekipą budowlaną, która podejmie się wybudowania takiego domu. A ponieważ na rynku nie ma jeszcze takich projektów ani nawet nie ma listy weryfikatorów, niestety nie otrzymasz dotacji na już rozpoczętą inwestycję.

Wydaje mi się, ze największy problem polega na tym, że ludziom wydaje się, ze te dopłaty miały zastąpić rodzinę na swoim, a tak nie jest. Ta dotacja jest kierowana tylko i wyłącznie do osób, które i tak planowały wybudowanie domu energooszczędnego bez względu na poniesione koszty.

----------


## abol1

> cyt:
> 
> Mówiąc prościej, zeby wystąpić do banku o kredyt musisz mieć projekt dostosowany do NF40 zaakceptowany i sprawdzony przez weryfikatora oraz umowę z ekipą budowlaną, która podejmie się wybudowania takiego domu. A ponieważ na rynku nie ma jeszcze takich projektów ani nawet nie ma listy weryfikatorów, niestety nie otrzymasz dotacji na już rozpoczętą inwestycję..


Jeżeli spełni się standard NF40,15, wszyskie wytyczne programu, weżmie kredyt i nie zakończyło się jeszcze inwestycji to dopłate się dostanie.
Nic nie piszą na temat konieczności podpisania umowy z ekipą budowlaną.
Z tego co mi wiadomo to biura projektowe np: Lipińscy posiadają projekty domów niskoenergetycznych, a nawet pasywnych.
Wybudowali taki dom referencyjny  w m. Solec.

----------


## martyna8

> Jeżeli spełni się standard NF40,15, wszyskie wytyczne programu, weżmie kredyt i nie zakończyło się jeszcze inwestycji to dopłate się dostanie.
> Nic nie piszą na temat konieczności podpisania umowy z ekipą budowlaną.
> Z tego co mi wiadomo to biura projektowe np: Lipińscy posiadają projekty domów niskoenergetycznych, a nawet pasywnych.
> Wybudowali taki dom referencyjny  w m. Solec.


W takim razie poproś ich o gwarancję, tego że projekt przejdzie przez sito Weryfikatora - zobaczymy co Ci powiedzą ;D .  Z tego co wiem to nie są domy dostosowane do wymogów tylko potencjalnie pasujące, które trzeba dostosować do wymogów dotacji a to kolejne jakieś 6-10 tys zł. Czytaj uważnie na ich stronie: " Znajdziecie tutaj wybrane przez nas projekty, które* powinny kwalifikować się do dotacji planowanych przez NFOŚiGW*" - dla mnie to nie jest żadne potwierdzenie. Na takiej zasadzie to możesz każdy projekt dostosować z każdej pracowni.

----------


## sham4n

> cyt:
> Mówiąc prościej, zeby wystąpić do banku o kredyt musisz mieć projekt dostosowany do NF40 zaakceptowany i sprawdzony przez weryfikatora oraz umowę z ekipą budowlaną, która podejmie się wybudowania takiego domu. A ponieważ na rynku nie ma jeszcze takich projektów ani nawet nie ma listy weryfikatorów, niestety nie otrzymasz dotacji na już rozpoczętą inwestycję.
> 
> Wydaje mi się, ze największy problem polega na tym, że ludziom wydaje się, ze te dopłaty miały zastąpić rodzinę na swoim, a tak nie jest. Ta dotacja jest kierowana tylko i wyłącznie do osób, które i tak planowały wybudowanie domu energooszczędnego bez względu na poniesione koszty.


A czy można złożyć projekt na PnB, który nie spełnia wymogów NF40 (standardowy projekt), postarać się o kredyt z dopłatami i dopiero w trakcie budowy spełnić wymogi NF40 poprzez zmianę materiałów budowy itp? I tak chciałem robić dom w okolicach NF40, ale mój projekt tych wymogów nie spełnia. Po zmianie materiałów (ocieplenie itp) już NF40 będzie osiągnięte...

----------


## martyna8

> A czy można złożyć projekt na PnB, który nie spełnia wymogów NF40 (standardowy projekt), postarać się o kredyt z dopłatami i dopiero w trakcie budowy spełnić wymogi NF40 poprzez zmianę materiałów budowy itp? I tak chciałem robić dom w okolicach NF40, ale mój projekt tych wymogów nie spełnia. Po zmianie materiałów (ocieplenie itp) już NF40 będzie osiągnięte...


więc to jest tak: projekt możesz mieć dowolny, a Twój architekt adaptujący musi "powkładać" do niego wszystkie elementy domu energooszczędnego, które zawarte są w wymogach i dostosować go do NF40. Dopiero z takim zaadaptowanym do działki projektem ze zmianami i dopasowanym do NF40 idziesz do Weryfikatora, który sprawdza czy jest OK. Jak jest to możesz starać sie o kredyt i szukać firmy budowlanej. Jak nie to musisz go ponownie oddać do adaptujacego, nanieść zmiany sugerowane przez Weryfikatora i znowu zweryfikować projekt. Wyczytałam gdzieś ostatnio, że 2 wizyty u Weryfikatora ( przed i po budowie) to koszt ok 4000zł... więc wartość dopłaty znowu topnieje...

----------


## abol1

> W takim razie poproś ich o gwarancję, tego że projekt przejdzie przez sito Weryfikatora - zobaczymy co Ci powiedzą ;D .  Z tego co wiem to nie są domy dostosowane do wymogów tylko potencjalnie pasujące, które trzeba dostosować do wymogów dotacji a to kolejne jakieś 6-10 tys zł. Czytaj uważnie na ich stronie: " Znajdziecie tutaj wybrane przez nas projekty, które* powinny kwalifikować się do dotacji planowanych przez NFOŚiGW*" - dla mnie to nie jest żadne potwierdzenie. Na takiej zasadzie to możesz każdy projekt dostosować z każdej pracowni.


Po to są wytyczne i sczegółowe dane aby inwestor mógł sam lub za pomocą doświadczonego projekanta w dziedzinie energooszczędności dowiedzieć się, czy uda mu się spełnić warunki programu czy nie.  Jeżeli ociągnie cel łaski nikt nie robi. 
Projekty domów wychodzące od projektantów specjalizujących się w enerdoosczędności/pasywnosci są dostosowane do wymogów, o ile spełni się standardy jakościowe w ich budowie.
NIe każdy projekt można też dostosować do programu, a przynajmniej za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## sham4n

> więc to jest tak: projekt możesz mieć dowolny, a Twój architekt adaptujący musi "powkładać" do niego wszystkie elementy domu energooszczędnego, które zawarte są w wymogach i dostosować go do NF40. Dopiero z takim zaadaptowanym do działki projektem ze zmianami i dopasowanym do NF40 idziesz do Weryfikatora, który sprawdza czy jest OK. Jak jest to możesz starać sie o kredyt i szukać firmy budowlanej. Jak nie to musisz go ponownie oddać do adaptujacego, nanieść zmiany sugerowane przez Weryfikatora i znowu zweryfikować projekt. Wyczytałam gdzieś ostatnio, że 2 wizyty u Weryfikatora ( przed i po budowie) to koszt ok 4000zł... więc wartość dopłaty znowu topnieje...


Właśnie zastanawia mnie czy muszę przed PnB już mieć w 100% projekt pod NF40. Obecnie mam w projekcie jakiś tam standard, ale wiem, że podczas budowy zmienię materiały (zmiany nieistotne) i zmieszczę*się*pod NF40. Z tego co piszesz to muszę*adaptować projekt jeszcze przed PnB i przed kredytem... zgadza się?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Skoro piszą, że dotacje mogą być też dla domów już w budowie, to taki wymóg nie miałby sensu.

----------


## martyna8

> Właśnie zastanawia mnie czy muszę przed PnB już mieć w 100% projekt pod NF40. Obecnie mam w projekcie jakiś tam standard, ale wiem, że podczas budowy zmienię materiały (zmiany nieistotne) i zmieszczę*się*pod NF40. Z tego co piszesz to muszę*adaptować projekt jeszcze przed PnB i przed kredytem... zgadza się?


zmiana materiałów w ciągu budowy nic nie da. Zgodnie z Programem musisz mieć cyt:" oświadczenie projektanta, że projekt jest wykonany zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Ministra Transportu, Budownictwa i Gospodarki Morskiej z dnia 25 kwietnia 2012 r. w sprawie szczegółowego zakresu i formy projektu budowlanego (Dz.U. 2012 nr 0 poz. 462) oraz zgodnie z wytycznymi NFOŚiGW opisanymi w niniejszym dokumencie." Czyli to oznacza, że na projekcie musisz mieć już naniesione wszystkie zmiany, dzięki którym dom łapie się lub nie na dotację i pod tym podpisuje się Twój architekt.

----------


## martyna8

> Skoro piszą, że dotacje mogą być też dla domów już w budowie, to taki wymóg nie miałby sensu.


nie bardzo wiem skąd się wzięło stwierdzenie, że domy w trakcie budowy też się na to łapią? niby jak? ktoś mi jest w stanie podać konkretny zapis w tym programie, który by o tym świadczył?

----------


## plusfoto

A czy masz jakiś konkretny zapis że nie? Z rozmowy tel. z funduszem wynikało że tak. tylko oczywiście jeszcze nic nie wiadomo kto gdzie i kiedy.

----------


## martyna8

> A czy masz jakiś konkretny zapis że nie? Z rozmowy tel. z funduszem wynikało że tak. tylko oczywiście jeszcze nic nie wiadomo kto gdzie i kiedy.


Bo nie bardzo wiem jakby to się miało odbyć. Bo jak już buduje dom, mam projekt zaadaptowany do działki. I ten projekt z założenia nie jest przygotowany pod ustawę, bo nie zawiera wytycznych NF40, ponieważ nie były one wcześniej znane.
Z tego co piszesz wynika, że w trakcie budowy chcesz iść znowu do adaptującego, podsunąć mu oświadczenie do podpisania, udać się do Weryfikatora i wnioskować o kredyt? Przecież żaden architekt Ci się pod tym wstecz nie podpisze, chyba że jakiś desperat za drobną opłatą. 
Swoją drogą ciekawe z kim telefonicznie rozmawiałeś odnośnie dotacji? Może mógłbyś jeszcze raz się z nim skontaktować i rozwiać nasze wątpliwości?

----------


## martyna8

> Po to są wytyczne i sczegółowe dane aby inwestor mógł sam lub za pomocą doświadczonego projekanta w dziedzinie energooszczędności dowiedzieć się, czy uda mu się spełnić warunki programu czy nie.  Jeżeli ociągnie cel łaski nikt nie robi. 
> Projekty domów wychodzące od projektantów specjalizujących się w enerdoosczędności/pasywnosci są dostosowane do wymogów, o ile spełni się standardy jakościowe w ich budowie.
> NIe każdy projekt można też dostosować do programu, a przynajmniej za rozsądne pieniądze.


tu się z Tobą zgadzam, łatwiej jest dostosować do dotacji np. Z216 od Z500 niż w Rododendronach Archonu. Ale to dalej są projekty, które trzeba dostosować na etapie adaptacji, a to kosztuje  :sad:  
podsumowując: dotacja jest za mała w stosunku do kosztów jakie się ponosi  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

A cóż jest takiego strasznego w tych wytycznych? Przecież większość domów obecnie budowanych je spełnia. 
*Tabela 6. Wymagana izolacyjność cieplna przegród zewnętrznych, rodzaj systemu wentylacji, szczelność powietrzna dla standardu NF40 budynki jednorodzinne*
Opis przegrody
Warunki dla standardu NF40
Ściany zewnętrzne: a) w I, II i III strefie klimatycznej b) w IV i V strefie klimatycznej
a) Umax = 0,15 W/m2K b) Umax = 0,12 W/m2K
Dachy, stropodachy i stropy pod nieogrzewanymi poddaszami lub nad przejazdami: a) w I, II i III strefie klimatycznej b) w IV i V strefie klimatycznej
a) Umax = 0,12 W/m2K b) Umax = 0,10 W/m2K
Stropy nad piwnicami nieogrzewanymi i zamknietymi przestrzeniami podpodłogowymi, podłogi na gruncie: a) w I, II i III strefie klimatycznej b) w IV i V strefie klimatycznej
a) Umax = 0,20 W/m2K b) Umax = 0,15 W/m2K
Okna, okna połaciowe, drzwi balkonowe i powierzchnie przezroczyste nieotwieralne: a) w I, II i III strefie klimatycznej b) w IV i V strefie klimatycznej
a) Umax = 1,0 W/m2K b) Umax =0,80 W/m2K
Drzwi zewnętrzne, garażowe
Umax = 1,3 W/m2K

Mostki cieplne
Ψmax = 0,10 W/mK Ψmax = 0,20 W/mK – tylko dla płyt balkonowych
Rodzaj systemu wentylacji
wentylacja mechaniczna nawiewno-wywiewna z odzyskiem ciepła
Sprawność odzysku ciepła
≥ 85 %
Szczelność powietrza
n50 = 1,0 1/h

A nawet jeśli nie to zmiana okien na cieplejsze czy dołożenie izolacji  na poddaszu nie wiąże się z jakimiś istotnymi zmianami że będzie  potrzebne nowe pozwolenie na budowę.

----------


## hanko

> A cóż jest takiego strasznego w tych wytycznych? Przecież większość domów obecnie budowanych je spełnia.


Jeżeli chodzi o wymogi techniczne, to rzeczywiście można znaleźć sporo projektów typowych, które będą spełniały wytyczne NFOŚiGW.
Gorzej z wymogami formalnymi. Np. wymagana jest szczegółowa charakterystyka energetyczna budynku, zawierająca cały przebieg obliczeń (chodzi o możliwość łatwej weryfikacji tych obliczeń), podpisana przez projektanta. Oprócz tego wymagają załączeni plików źródłowych z programu, w którym były te obliczenia wykonywane.
Tego dotychczas w żadnym projekcie typowym nie było. Dodatkowo wymagane są też projekty wykonawcze istotnych dla energooszczędności elementów budynku, które także rzadko byłby składnikiem projektu typowego (nie były wymagane do pozwolenia na budowę).

Jednak to wszystko nie przeszkadza w tym, aby istniejąca budowa mogła skorzystać z tego dofinansowania. Konieczne będzie tylko opracowanie dokumentacji zamiennej uzupełnionej o potrzebne opracowania i oświadczenia projektanta. Dopiero taka dokumentacja ma szansę na pozytywną ocenę przez weryfikatora wyznaczonego przez bank.
Tak więc jest to w większości przypadków wykonalne, ale nie zawsze uzasadnione ekonomicznie.

----------


## hanko

> Z tego co piszesz wynika, że w trakcie budowy chcesz iść znowu do adaptującego, podsunąć mu oświadczenie do podpisania, udać się do Weryfikatora i wnioskować o kredyt? Przecież żaden architekt Ci się pod tym wstecz nie podpisze, chyba że jakiś desperat za drobną opłatą.


Z pewnością nie będzie to drobna opłata, bo wymagane przez NFOŚiGW uzupełnienia do projektu całkiem spore i pracochłonne (no chyba, że większość z nich była już wcześniej opracowana). 
Z kwoty dofinansowania niestety znaczną część pochłoną sprawy formalne. Na rzeczywiste polepszenie parametrów budynku pozostanie stosunkowo niewiele środków.
Jednak trudno wyobrazić sobie dom energooszczędny bez wykonanej próby szczelności, na którą obecnie decydują się jedynie nieliczni inwestorzy.

----------


## lukasza

> A cóż jest takiego strasznego w tych wytycznych? Przecież większość domów obecnie budowanych je spełnia. 
> *Tabela 6. Wymagana izolacyjność cieplna przegród zewnętrznych, rodzaj systemu wentylacji, szczelność powietrzna dla standardu NF40 budynki jednorodzinne*
> 
> Okna, okna połaciowe, drzwi balkonowe i powierzchnie przezroczyste nieotwieralne: a) w I, II i III strefie klimatycznej b) w IV i V strefie klimatycznej
> a) Umax = 1,0 W/m2K b) Umax =0,80 W/m2K
> Drzwi zewnętrzne, garażowe
> Umax = 1,3 W/m2K
> 
> A nawet jeśli nie to zmiana okien na cieplejsze czy dołożenie izolacji  na poddaszu nie wiąże się z jakimiś istotnymi zmianami że będzie  potrzebne nowe pozwolenie na budowę.


Jak dla mnie 2 zonki.
1 - no nie wiem jak ze szczelnością bo to wyjdzie dopiero po próbie
2 - Umax okna dachowego. Mam 5 Veluxów 1,3. Teraz musiałbym to wymieniać co będzie na 1 oknie kosztować ok 1000 zł (bo starsze pakiety jeszcze sprzedam ze stratą)
- CZY TEŻ MOŻE ktoś może bardziej oczytany przez mnie znalazł czy chodzi o U każdego okna czy zliczamy całość dla pakietów okiennych bo wtedy moje kolejne 30m2 okien tradycyjnych z U = 0.7 da mi średnią ok 0,78

----------


## grizz

jak wygląda kwestia tych weryfikatorów czy oni są*znani czy będą ustalani przy każdej inwestycji indywidualnie?

----------


## plusfoto

Na razie to wiadomo że nic nie wiadomo. Banki mają się zgłaszać chyba do 13 stycznia do NFOŚ. potem będzie ich weryfikacja i ustalenie które zdały egzamin.A potem dopiero reszta.

----------


## ago12

Właśnie zastanawiałam się długo nad tym, myślałam, żeby skontaktować się z NFOŚiGW, bo mam do adaptacji poddasze z piętrem domu (to brzmi śmiesznie, wiem) w dość dużym, póki co dwupiętrowym domu (bez poddasza). Chcę zrobić je energooszczędnie z rekuperacją. I zastanawiałam się, czy coś się uda. Ale dzięki waszym opiniom już wiem, że nie warto...

----------


## ENDO

Czy dobrze główkuję? Buduję w zgodzie ze standardem NF40, biorę np. 31000 kredytu i jest ok? Czy może tam jest jakaś relacja wysokość kredytu vs. dotacja?

----------


## d**ol**

Dla mnie te dotacje to wielka lipa. Ktoś znaczy unia narzuciła nam że musimy ograniczyć emisje CO 2 do kiedyś tam itp. No ok -się pytamy a jak my to mamy zrobić a no budować domy z zmniejszoną emisją CO 2  itd itp.  No ale żeby przestawić społeczność budującą lub ich w pewien sposób przymusić  na takie budowanie to trzeba ponieść większe wydatki . A  skąd my mamy wziąć na to  a no my  wam damy ( unia ) jakieś środki itp. Wszystko by było fajnie  gdyby sprawa wyglądała w ten sposób . Domy budujemy energooszczędne lub /pasywne  przez co zmieniamy emisje CO2 i sami mamy jako budujący później oszczędności  wynikające z mniejszych nakładów poniesionych na to ogrzewanie  i wszystko jest cacy . Tylko ja się pytam dla czego jestem zmuszony brać kredyt na to . A może ja nie che brać bo nie muszę i mam na budowę takiego domu . Czemu nie ma w tym programie furtki dla inwestora który pokrywa całość z własnych środków bo ma na to  i jak spełnia wymagania stawiane i potem to się zweryfikuje to mu się wypłaca te 30 lub 50 tyś zwrotu.  Dla czego ja muszę brać kredyt na dom i płacić za prowizje  odsetki od kredytu i te inne sprawy . Dla czego jak mam alternatywę wybudować dom za 300 tyś normalny a energooszczędny za 350  tyś to różnicy nie mogę dostać po przez zwrot - dofinansowanie tylko muszę  brać kredyt na to wszystko.

----------


## sham4n

to jest Polska właśnie  :smile:

----------


## gosciu01

Tłumaczy się to tym, że NFOŚ nie ma infrastruktury do prowadzenia programu.

Czyli co nie mają konta?

----------


## stanley79

> Tłumaczy się to tym, że NFOŚ nie ma infrastruktury do prowadzenia programu.
> 
> Czyli co nie mają konta?


Pytałem o to w NFOŚIGW i odpowiedzieli to co podają na swojej stronie www i w sumie jest to do "zrozumienia i ogarnięcia" nawet przez takiego laika jak ja:
NFOŚIGW nie ma sztabu ludzi którzy chodziliby po budowach i weryfikowali czy dom spełnił te czy inne wymagania - zrobią to za nich banki (przy okazji zarobią, wiem). NFOŚIGW musiałby zatrudnić sztab ludzi, przeszkolić ich etc. To oczywiście skrytykowałaby inna grupa społeczeństwa...

----------


## andriuss

> NFOŚIGW nie ma sztabu ludzi którzy chodziliby po budowach i weryfikowali czy dom spełnił te czy inne wymagania - zrobią to za nich banki (przy okazji zarobią, wiem). NFOŚIGW musiałby zatrudnić sztab ludzi, przeszkolić ich etc. To oczywiście skrytykowałaby inna grupa społeczeństwa...


Wnioskuję jednak, aby zamiast bankom przekazać obowiązek weryfikacji mnie i moim kolegom. Inteligentne jesteśmy, szczególnie razem ze szwagrem, młode i dynamiczne chłopaki, tak więc przy preferencyjnej stawce 400 PLN / h, czyli taniej, też będzie pan zadowolony. Gdyby ktoś miał problemy z sarkazmem: nie, nie mam nic wspólnego z branżą ogólnobudowlaną, nawet nie mam szwagra.

----------


## plusfoto

> Pytałem o to w NFOŚIGW i odpowiedzieli to co podają na swojej stronie www i w sumie jest to do "zrozumienia i ogarnięcia" nawet przez takiego laika jak ja:
> NFOŚIGW nie ma sztabu ludzi którzy chodziliby po budowach i weryfikowali czy dom spełnił te czy inne wymagania - zrobią to za nich banki (przy okazji zarobią, wiem). NFOŚIGW musiałby zatrudnić sztab ludzi, przeszkolić ich etc. To oczywiście skrytykowałaby inna grupa społeczeństwa...


Jaki sztab ludzi. Wystarczy że ogłosili by nabór na ludzi czy ekipy z uprawnieniami a sami się do nich zgłoszą i jeszcze będą mogli pewnie przebierać jak w ulęgałkach, a nie robią nabór dla banków. Szkolić ich już nie muszą bo ci ludzie już mają kwalifikacje. Wystarczy że w każdym województwie będzie 5 takich ekip do weryfikacji. I prosta zasada, inwestor zgłasza budynek do weryfikacji,przyjeżdżają panowie z miernikami i przyrządami brzydko mówiąc g......o ich powinno obchodzić czy mam okna takie czy inne, ocieplenie takie czy inne, WM takie czy inne, ważny powinien być wynik pomiarów . Weryfikacja przeszła to potrącają z wypłaty na dotację powiedzmy3, 4 czy 5K a resztę przelewają na konto inwestora, nie przeszła to obciążają inwestora i sprawa załatwiona. Nie ma biurokracji, ukrytych kosztów czy innych dodatkowych wydatków. Proste jak drut tylko jak już tu mówiliśmy co zrobić z tą całą armią urzędników, bankowców, czy czegoś tam innego po drodze.

----------


## stanley79

plusfoto i andriuss - wasze pomysły wezmę pod uwagę jeśli np będę urzędnikiem NFOSiGW lub bedę potrzebował waszej "pomocy". 
Całkiem serio - weryfikacja odbywa się na podstawie wystawionego certyfikatu energetycznego (wiadomo kto wystawia). jestem na etapie załatwiania tego certyfikatu i przymierzam się do wyboru pompy ciepła. jak będę miał konkretną pompę z parametrami - będę miał konkretne wyliczenia na zapotrzebowanie energetyczne. To jak ociepliłem dom+reku+pompa ciepła daje nam zapotrzebowanie na poziomie niższym niż wymagane 15kWh/m/rok.

----------


## pannawlosciach

sposób zwrotu pieniędzy, kto bada energooszczędność domu i na jakim etapie, co kiedy budynek w projekcie spełnianp. pasywność ale gamonie zepsuli podczas wykonania są mostki temiczne i brakuje do pasywniaka tyci tyci, kto to mierzy komisja, itp :no:

----------


## sympatic

Kto na tym na pewno zarobi nie ponosząc żadnego ryzyka inwestycji? :smile:

----------


## Ostap

I pojawiła się lista banków:




> Decyzja dotyczy następujących banków: 
> Bank Polskiej Spółdzielczości S.A., 
> SGB-Bank S.A., 
> Bank Ochrony Środowiska S.A., 
> Bank Zachodni WBK S.A., 
> Getin Noble Bank S.A., 
> Nordea Bank Polska S.A. 
> oraz Deutsche Bank PBC S.A.
>  O terminach przystąpienia banków do programu poinformujemy w momencie podpisania przez nie umów o współpracy z NFOŚiGW


.

----------


## a.no

witam,?
czy można strać się o dofinansowanie NF40 budując dom metodą gospodarczą?
Wykonywać samodzielnie niektóre etapy wykończeniowo instalacyjne (bez faktur za robocizne).
pozdr., Artur

----------


## Ostap

Na moje rozumienie to nie potrzeba faktur za robociznę. Muszą być projekty branżowe: CO i WM oraz muszą być raporty z ich regulacji. Badanie szczelności domu.
Także wykonanie tych instalacji może być samodzielne po prostu później ktoś musi to wyregulować i wypełnić raport

----------


## jfilemonowicz

Podczas targów BUDMA, byłam na spotkaniu w sprawie dotacji i przyznam że informacja o tym że dotacja jest opodatkowana ?!?! lekko mnie zszokowała !

----------


## plusfoto

A dlaczego? Każda nawet ta na święte panele jest. Zresztą pisaliśmy o tym wcześniej.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

Ponieważ jak zwykle podawana jest kwota "dotacji"... a co z niej zostanie... to już mniej istotne... PR się liczy  :wink: 

(od kwoty dotacji trzeba odjąć : weryfikację projektu, weryfikację budynku, koszty kredytu i podatek... kwota maleje drastycznie)

----------


## damiozii

Po pierwsze trzeba zaznaczyć że dofinansowanie jest skierowane do osób "świadomych" i pewnych iż chcą wybudować dom energooszczędny, a nie dla osób "dadzą mi dofinansowanie to się zastanowię i może wybuduję". 
Nie należy podchodzić do budowy domu tylko pod kątem koszów, dom energooszczędny to przede wszystkim dużo lepsze warunki bytowe oraz doświetlone pomieszczenia, mniej kurzu itd. - nie chcę się rozwodzić bo zostanę uznany za ekologa czy coś. 

Mnie tylko trochę denerwuje że ludzie podchodzą do tematu tylko od strony kosztów czy się opłaca nie biorąc innych elementów pod uwagę (oczywiście rozumiem że koszty to podstawa).  Jak dla mnie wybudowanie budynku który w lecie będzie miał powiedzmy "darmową klimę" (mówię o glikolowym pionowym wymienniku ciepła), a do tego w zimie znaczne oszczędności energii to dobry pomysł. Szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę że w części mi się zwrócą wydatki  :roll eyes: 

Znalazłem ciekawe biuro i ciekawe projekty domów energooszczędnych, gdzie jasno jest napisane: 
_"Program dopłat do budynków energooszczędnych jest skierowany do świadomych inwestorów, którzy są pewni, że chcą zbudować dom o niskich kosztach utrzymania, są gotowi przeznaczyć na ten cel odpowiednie środki, przeprowadzić cały proces inwestycyjny według ścisłych procedur i uzyskać dopłatę z NFOŚiGW."_

----------


## plusfoto

Witamy świadomego inwestora. Nie zapomnij jak przejdziesz całą paranoiczną procedurę poinformować nas o efektach . POWODZENIA :roll eyes:

----------


## kroles

Przyglądam się temu programowi, na razie cięzko coś konkretnego powiedzieć, bo żaden bank nie wprowadził dopłat do oferty. 
Ale pomału dojrzewa we mnie przekonanie, że jedyne, co mogę wygrać na tej dopłacie, to opłacony stos dokumentów, który nie jest mi do niczego potrzebny. 
Będę budował dom energooszczędny, i kwotę, którą mógłbym uzyskać z dotacji, musiałbym przeznaczyć na wygenerowanie dokumentacji, by dotację uzyskać. 
Oprócz projektów wykonawczych, dochodzi podatek, koszty kredytu, koszty weryfikacji i dodatkowa kasa związana z tym, że trzeba wybrać sprzęt, zgodny z narzuconym,i parametrami.
Czy to ma sens? Chyba nie.
Krzysiek

----------


## HenoK

No i już wiadomo, kto może zostać weryfikatorem : http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...fikatorow.html 
Może to być tylko osoba posiadająca udokumentowane doświadczenie w sporządzaniu audytów energetycznych.

----------


## plusfoto

> Może to być tylko osoba posiadająca udokumentowane doświadczenie w sporządzaniu audytów energetycznych.


No nie mów że pół roku trzeba było czekać na taką informację. Takie "cóś" powinno być ogłoszone na drugi dzień po ogłoszeniu programu a nie po pół roku. Stracony czas. Ale to POLSKA WŁAŚNIE

----------


## HenoK

> Takie "cóś" powinno być ogłoszone na drugi dzień po ogłoszeniu programu a nie po pół roku.


Gdyby to ogłoszono pół roku wcześniej, to jeszcze ktoś mógłby zdążyć zdobyć odpowiednie kwalifikacje, a tak przynajmniej na początku będą "żniwa" dla wybranych  :sad: .
http://www.zae.org.pl/audytorzy/audytorzy.aspx
Zresztą trudno się dziwić jeżeli nabór na weryfikatorów został ogłoszony przez :



> Związek Banków Polskich, pełniący funkcję Organizatora Technicznego Postępowania Kwalifikacyjnego Weryfikatorów Programu Priorytetowego „Efektywne wykorzystanie energii Część 3) Dopłaty do kredytów na budowę domów energooszczędnych”, we współpracy z Narodowym Funduszem Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej, Krajową Agencją Poszanowania Energii S.A., *Zrzeszeniem Audytorów Energetycznych*, sygnatariuszami Rady Programowej ww. Programu Priorytetowego

----------


## firewall

Ciekaw jestem czy nasz *asolt* w to wchodzi?

----------


## pedronx

Na większość wytycznych się załapuję, ale zastrzeliła mnie grubość ocieplenia rur WM - *10cm*!!!
Czy wiecie co zadecyduje weryfikator jeśli wszystko mam cacy a ocieplenie będzie np 5cm?
Dzięki i pozdro

----------


## plusfoto

wygląda na to że musisz docieplić a ze stopki żaden reku się nie kwalifikuje - będziesz musiał parę groszy dołożyć - tak gdzieś około 4-5K. Gdzieś tu pisali że chyba tylko jeden czy dwa spełniają normy w cenie dobrze ponad 10K

----------


## pedronx

i weź tu żyj w tej polsce...

----------


## anita_d

W ubiegłym tygodniu rozmawiałam z doradcą finansowym i przy mnie dzwonił do DB (mają obecnie całkiem niezłe warunki) i pytał jak z dofinansowaniem do domów energooszczędnych. W odpowiedzi dostał, że jeszcze nic nie wiadomo - mają za mało szczegółów. Dzięki Bogu mamy koniec kwietnia... i program ma trwać do 2015 (201 :cool:  - może uda im się do tego czasu doprecyzować szczegóły.

Rozmawiałam też z firmą, która ma wybudować mi dom - może nieduże zmiany wystarczą aby "załapać się" (na chwilę obecną zgodnie z projektem Ek<10), oni dokładnie sprawdzają już moce wiatraczków itp  :wink:  Niemniej trzeba spełnić wszystkie warunki aby dostać dofinansowanie.

----------


## scotty

Czy ktoś już coś konkretnego wie? :smile:

----------


## kallkulator77

Wiem że nic nie wiem :smile: ? może na stronach funduszu...........

----------


## smotruch

opłaca ci się to wszystko ? przecież mogą dofinansowanie nie przyznać  :sad:

----------


## argentyńczyk

reklam dźwignią handlu a konkretów brak :sad:

----------


## Wekto

Może ktoś zna procedury i poradzi jak ugryźć jeden z kolejnych problemów.

Projekt, jeszcze przed wystapieniem o pozwolenie na budowe nalezy zweryfikowac. Weryfikatorowi nalezy dostarczy projekt budowlany ale rowniez projekt wentylacji, instalacji CO i CWU (jeden z weryfikatorow do ktorego sie zwrocilem chcial rowniez karty techniczne stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej). Tutaj pierwszy zgryz, bo normalnie do pozwolenia na budowe wystarczaja schematy a nie pelne projekty instalacji. Projekt budowlany i wszelkie wyliczenia (zapotrzebowanie na cieplo, mostki, U przegrod itp.) to na tym etapie logiczna sprawa. 
Tyle, ze juz dzis musze miec projekty w ktorych bedzie chocby dokladnie okreslony rekuperator. Producent, model. Tak samo przy PC do ogrzewania i cwu. 
To wszystko na etapie projektowania czyli na dzis. Ten rekuperator czy PC bedzie montowana moze za 2 lata. Za 2 lata wybrane urzadzenia moga juz nie byc produkowane. Za 2 lata na pewno beda oferowane nowe modele, byc moze o lepszej sprawnosci, innej cenie itp. a ja juz dzis musze podac co zamontuje w domu. Zamontuje cos innego to sie okaze, ze instalacje wykonana niezgodnie z projektem. Zmienie/zaktualizuje projekt to sie okaze, ze wykonanie niezgodne z pierwsza weryfikacja (to wyjdzie przy drugiej weryfikacji po wybudowaniu).

----------


## plusfoto

Przepraszam - ana co liczyłeś? Czytałeś wątek od początku? Jeśli tak to pewne rzeczy powinny ći przyjść do głowy. Ale powodzenia

----------


## HenoK

> Przepraszam - ana co liczyłeś? Czytałeś wątek od początku? Jeśli tak to pewne rzeczy powinny ći przyjść do głowy. Ale powodzenia


Pisałem już o tym wcześniej, ale tu powtórzę opinię na temat programu wyrażaną przez firmy deweloperskie :
http://gramwzielone.pl/dom-energoosz...lnie-kosztowna



> Polski Związek Firm Deweloperskich ocenił zasady budowy domów energooszczędnych w ramach programu dopłat uruchomionego niedawno przez Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. 
> 
> W ramach programu dopłat do kredytu na zakup mieszkań lub domów budowanych w standardzie energooszczędnym i pasywnym beneficjenci mogą otrzymać z Funduszu 30 tys. zł na zakup domu energooszczędnego i do 50 tys. zł w przypadku domu pasywnego, a w przypadku zakupu mieszkań dofinansowanie wynosi odpowiednio 11 tys. zł i 16 tys. zł.
> 
> Wysokość dofinansowania z NFOŚiGW zależy od wskaźnika dotyczącego zużycia energii - dla budynku w standardzie energooszczędnym może to być maksymalnie 40 kWh/m2/rok, a w pasywnym - 15 kWh/m2/rok. Na realizację programu NFOŚiGW chce przeznaczyć do 2018 roku w sumie 300 mln zł. 
> 
> Polska Agencja Prasowa cytuje Jacka Bieleckiego z Polskiego Związku Firm Deweloperskich, którego zdaniem koszty zakupu mieszkań i domów energooszczędnych lub pasywnych znacznie przewyższają zyski z takiego przedsięwzięcia. 
> 
> - Wymogi dla budynków z dopłatą są nieracjonalnie kosztowne. Budynek musi spełnić ponad 20 warunków, by mógł otrzymać dofinansowanie. Nie wystarczy, że budynek energooszczędny rocznie nie może zużywać więcej niż 40 KWh na metr kwadratowy, a pasywny 15 KWh. Musi jeszcze spełnić - zgodnie z wytycznymi Funduszu - mnóstwo dodatkowych warunków dotyczących m.in. okien, dachu, ścian, elewacji. To wszystko bardzo podnosi koszty i staje się nieopłacalne - Polska Agencja Prasowa cytuje Jacka Bieleckiego z Polskiego Związku Firm Deweloperskich.
> ...


Na początku byłem pozytywnie nastawiony do tego programu.
Jednak wraz z ukazywaniem się kolejnych decyzji i dokumentów moje zdanie zmieniało się na coraz bardziej negatywne.
W tej chwili uważam, że ten program, to jedna wielka klapa.
Jeżeli nie zostaną zmienione wytyczne na bardziej elastyczne (np. tylko spełnienie warunku 15, czy 40kWh/m2 na ogrzewanie rocznie, bez wnikania w sposób, w jaki udało się to zrealizować), to IMHO ten program nie ma szans na powodzenie.

----------


## Wekto

Na co liczylem? Przepraszam, na nic nie liczylem. Jednak zanim cokolwiek przekresle (w koncu i tak buduje dla siebie a nie po to aby spelnic zalozenia programu) to chce poznac dobrze zasady dzialania tego programu. W moim przypadku niewiele musze zmienic w projekcie aby uzyskac satysfakcjonujace wartosci. Kredytowac sie krotkoterminowo i tak musze. Procedury i tak w czesci mialem zaplanowane jeszcze przed zapowiedzia programu wiec czesc kosztow mnie nie rusza (chocby test blower door). Wyhaczylem dosc dobre ceny za weryfikacje. 
Tyle, ze pojawil sie problem co do ktorego nie przywiazywalem wczesniej wiekszej wagi. Moze dla kogos kto bedzie budowal w jeden sezon i zaczyna od razu po otrzymaniu pozwolenia nie jest klopotem przedstawienie dokladnie elementow skladowych instalacji. Dla mnie jest bo zaczynajac budowe przyszla wiosna niektore instalacje zaczne montowac w wakacje za 2 lata. 
Do tego poki co kredyt z dofinansowaniem oferuje tylko jeden bank, ktory ma w ogole kredyt hipoteczny dosc drogi.

Ciekawostka. Fragment maila od jednego z weryfikatorow wpisanych do programu:




> Nie chcę Pana zniechęcać do korzystania z programu, ale trzeba się nastawić na spełnienie bardzo rozbudowanych i trudnych warunków.

----------


## gosciu01

> Pisałem już o tym wcześniej, ale tu powtórzę opinię na temat programu wyrażaną przez firmy deweloperskie :
> http://gramwzielone.pl/dom-energoosz...lnie-kosztowna
> 
> Na początku byłem pozytywnie nastawiony do tego programu.
> Jednak wraz z ukazywaniem się kolejnych decyzji i dokumentów moje zdanie zmieniało się na coraz bardziej negatywne.
> W tej chwili uważam, że ten program, to jedna wielka klapa.
> Jeżeli nie zostaną zmienione wytyczne na bardziej elastyczne (np. tylko spełnienie warunku 15, czy 40kWh/m2 na ogrzewanie rocznie, bez wnikania w sposób, w jaki udało się to zrealizować), to IMHO ten program nie ma szans na powodzenie.


Niewłaściwie podchodzisz do tematu.
Czy wiesz ile osób dzięki temu programowi ma pracę?
Ile wniosków trzeba było napisać?
Ile raportów powstało i jeszcze powstanie?
Ile statystyk zostanie opracowanych?
itd. itp.

A inwestor?
No cóż...

Dla inwestorów.
Jak chcecie króliczka, to idźcie do sklepu zabawkowego.
Na strzelnicy w wesołym miasteczku chodzi o zabawę, a nie za wszelką cenę o jego ustrzelenie  :Smile: 

P.S.
smutne jest to w tym programie, że dotyczy NASZEGO kraju, a nie wesołego miasteczka  ::-(:

----------


## HenoK

> Niewłaściwie podchodzisz do tematu.
> Czy wiesz ile osób dzięki temu programowi ma pracę?
> Ile wniosków trzeba było napisać?
> Ile raportów powstało i jeszcze powstanie?
> Ile statystyk zostanie opracowanych?
> itd. itp.
> 
> A inwestor?
> No cóż...


Moim zdaniem jednak do zagadnienia podchodzę właściwie.
Pieniądze w tym programie pochodzą ze środków publicznych, czyli składamy się na nie wszyscy.
Bliskim celem wydawania tych pieniędzy ma być zmniejszenie energochłonności budownictwa mieszkaniowego.
Dalekosiężnym celem ma być doprowadzenie do upowszechnienia się technologii związanych z energooszczędnym budownictwem.
Żadnemu z tych celów nie służą wnioski, raporty, statystyki.
Z tego punktu widzenia praca tych ludzi jest dla społeczeństwa po prostu niepotrzebna.

----------


## plusfoto

> Bliskim celem wydawania tych pieniędzy ma być zmniejszenie energochłonności budownictwa mieszkaniowego.
> Dalekosiężnym celem ma być doprowadzenie do upowszechnienia się technologii związanych z energooszczędnym budownictwem.


Henok znów się mylisz - to ma tylko tak wyglądać dla nie wtajemniczonych a wtajemniczeni mają po prostu na tym zarobić ot i cała filozofia tego programu a inwestor jest po to aby to ładnie wyglądało i za to zapłacił.

----------


## gosciu01

HenoK,

ależ idea jest jak najbardziej słuszna.
Podpisuję się ręcyma, nogyma i co tam mam  :wink: 

Tylko realizacja wyszła jak zawsze.
Nie chcę pytać, czy komuś to służyło, choć pojawiają się takie głosy,  czy to urzędnicza nieudolność, bo też tak czytuję, a może to dopiero dobrego początki...?

Faktem jest, że projekt, który w założeniach miał ruszyć od początku tego roku - kuleje, a właściwie nie istnieje.

Spójrz na ustawę dot. OZE i fotowoltaiki.

Jakoś te wszystkie projekty małe i duże związane z energooszczędnością "nie kleją się" w Polsce.

Co o tym sądzić?
Mam swoje zdanie, ale kogo to obchodzi!

----------


## Wekto

Ktos gdzies pisal, ze trzeba calosc budowac z inwestorem zastepczym. W sumie tak to wynikalo z wytycznych do programu. A co z tymi co chca budowac systemem gospodarczym? Wygladalo na to, ze od razu sa eliminowani z programu (zakladajac, ze byc moze calkiem slusznie wczesniej sami sie nie wyeliminowali). 
Znalazlem w tym temacie fragment informacji dla kredytobiorcow w drugim banku, ktory zaczal (albo raczej liczy, ze jakis kredyt udzieli) udzielac kredyty na budowe domow energooszczednych w programie:



> 2.  Kredyty udzielane sąna realizację Przedsięwzięcia, którego celem może być: 
> 1)  budowa domu jednorodzinnego *realizowana systemem gospodarczym* przez Kredytobiorcę; 
> 2)  inwestycja mieszkaniowa realizowane przez inwestora zastępczego: 
> a)  budowa / zakup domu jednorodzinnego; 
> b)  zakup lokalu mieszkalnego w nowym budynku wielorodzinnym.

----------


## *Lesiak*

czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem dom budowany systemem gospodarczym też może być finansowany takim kredytem ?.

----------


## HenoK

> czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem dom budowany systemem gospodarczym też może być finansowany takim kredytem ?.


Może być też system gospodarczy, ale wtedy inwestor bierze na siebie całą sprawę organizacji budowy z odpowiednią jakością.
Jeżeli inwestor nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, doświadczenia (w budowie domów energooszczędnych), to to jest to mało realne.
Taka ciekawostka - zawarto już *jedną umowę* na kredyt z dofinansowaniem z NFOŚiGW - http://gramwzielone.pl/dom-energoosz...-zaniepokojony .

----------


## marzenaew

Czy np solary grzejące wodę też wchodza w gre?

----------


## kamilb1987b

witam wszystkich. chce tylko powiedzieć że nie każdy projekt można dostosować do tych standardów. bo jeszcze dom na działce musi być odpowiednio ustawiony względem słońca. wiec nie wystarczy zbudować dom z lepszych materiałów i dać grubszy styro. robiąc to będzie się miało dobry dom energooszczędny a nie niskoenergetyczny czy pasywny. a nawet jeżeli teoretycznie ma się dobry projekt, dobrze usytuowany dom względem słońca, zaprojektowana dobra izolacja tak jak trzeba każdej przegrody to wystarczy że ekipa spieprzy coś w czasie budowy, czy nie przyłoży się do tego jak trzeba to już nie spełni się na starcie np założonego NF15 tylko wtedy starczy na NF40 czyli dostanie się mniejsze pieniądze a ostatecznie dopłaci do tego o wiele większe pieniądze bo na wszystko trzeba mieć papiery i potwierdzenia czyli na starcie już wszystko droższe o jakieś 15%. można wybudować dom o standardzie NF40 ale nie korzystając z dopłat i w sumie wyjdzie taniej niż męczyć się z papierologią  i dopłacić. więc lepiej się dwa razy zastanowić niż potem żałować. pozdrawiam i życzę udanych i przemyślanych inwestycji.

----------


## magicznedrzewo

jak wygląda sytuacja obecnie z tymi kredytami, warto:::????

----------


## DKamila

a jak wygląda izolacyjność tych wszytstkich materiałów za ok. 20 lat ? Okna ? wszelkie mostki termiczne, itp ? Dopiero zmierzam się*z tematem ...

----------


## Wekto

> jak wygląda sytuacja obecnie z tymi kredytami, warto:::????


To zależy czego się oczekuje. Jeśli chcesz na tym zarobić (w sensie, że zostanie Ci trochę pieniędzy w kieszeni) to się nie opłaca. Trzeba dopłacić. Jeśli planujesz i tak dom energooszczędny, jeśli kilka dodatkowych elementów w budowaniu jest zbieżnych z programem to się opłaca. Więcej znajdziesz w moim dzienniku (link w stopce). Może to da Ci jakieś pojęcie nad czym się zastanawiasz.

----------


## Rafałer

nie wiem czy mimo wszystko jest sens brać taki kredyt dla energooszczędnych

----------


## Ralfii_VR

> nie wiem czy mimo wszystko jest sens brać taki kredyt dla energooszczędnych


To dofinansowanie to fajny pomysł ale fatalne wykonanie i sposób rozliczania na tą chwilę przynajmniej, ja buduje do energooszczędny i też brałem to pod uwagę (jak "UE" chce mi pomóc zbudować tańszy dom to tylko się cieszyć - do czasu......)
ale trzeba było wziąć kredyt w bankach które uczestniczą w programie, po przeliczeniach okazało się że taniej mnie wyjdzie wzięcie kredytu w BP ( ten nie uczestniczy) niż w banku który ma ofertę kredytu z dofinansowaniem.
Różnica na poziomie 5 tys, ale jeśli weźmie się pod uwagę że musisz zapłacić jeszcze podatek od dofinansowania (skandal !!) i że musisz wszystko dokumentować do rozliczeń w fakturach i kontrole wykonania na każdym etapie to się nie opłaca !!! 
Dalej buduję dom energooszczędny, bank nie wymaga ode mnie faktur, wiec oszczędzam przy budowie i będę oszczędzał na kosztach i wyjdę dużo lepeij niż z dofinansowaniem,........ może za parę lat będzie to bardziej atrakcyjne, na tą chwile nie jest

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu, w którym o korzyści z "Prosumenta" pytamy eksperta:

 

Zobacz inne filmu murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## kozak131

Program na dom energooszczędny i pasywny z NFOŚiGW rzeczywiście, jest nieco bardziej wymagający niż poprzednia linia dotycząca kolektorów. W sumie mam na koncie pięć budów z tej linii (tylu kredytów udzieliłem od początku linii). Ja polecam, ale tylko osobą które z góry planują budowę domu zgodnie ze standardem NF 15 bądź NF 40. Zazwyczaj kiedy przychodzi do mnie klient który buduje np dom który w/g projektu ma mieć zużycie ok 50-60 kW/m2/rok to koszt dostosowania do standardu jest wyższy niż kwota dotacji. No i się nie opłaca. 

Podejrzewam, że Prosumenta będzie można łączyć z tym programem więc może program na domy energooszczędne nie powiedział ostatniego słowa  :smile: 

Gorąco polecam ciekawe źródło informacji na temat *kredytów proekologicznych*.  :smile:

----------


## albertM

Wie ktoś jak to wszystko wygląda w tym roku.

----------


## butek12

Zanim weźmiesz kredyt powinieneś przeczytać http://www.niskarata.org żeby uniknąć kłopotów z dodatkowymi opłatami

----------


## kobosil

> Wie ktoś jak to wszystko wygląda w tym roku.


zależnie od województwa - sprawdź tutaj

----------


## cozmo

Nie wierzyłem że pomyślnie przejdę procedurę dofinansowania na palele fotovoltaiczne. Udało się ,panele są ,dofinansowanie i tani kredyt jest. Brakuje mi jeszcze licznika dwukierunkowego,ale to w ciąg miesiąca ma się zmienić.  w sumie za instalację płacę 125zł miesięcznie przez 10lat. dodatkowo musiłem ponieść jedno razowy koszt na start 1500zł . oraz 2000zł podatku dochodowego od dofinansowania. moc paneli 4,2kw ,moc falownika 3,7kw . teretycznie nie powinienem płacić za prąd z sieci ,ale to będę mógł potwierdzić najwcześniej za rok.  Polecam gdyż wszelkie wyliczenia wskazują że opłacalność nie zmaleje ,a może tylko wzrastać 
z każdą podwyżką cen prądu.

----------


## stanley79

Cozmo, nie chce cie dołowac ale ja za swoja instalację(w tej chwili 5,1kW) zaplacilem 14,5 tys. Inwerter froniusa 6kW z opcją rozbudowy. Zrobiona za gotówkę, na panelach monokrystaicznych. Ty piszesz jeszcze o dodatkowych 3,5 tys. Kto dostal dotacje Ty, bank czy instalatorzy?

----------


## kerad85

@stanley79
Czy możesz rozpisać swój kosztorys?

----------


## yzma

Teraz wiele firm pomaga w zdobyciu dotacji na fotowltaikę. Osoby zainteresowane powinny się jednak spieszyć, bo powoli ten program zaczyna być wygaszany. Więcej informacji znajdziecie tu: https://www.ecocomfort.pl/strefa-spe...et-90-kosztow/

----------


## stanley79

> Teraz wiele firm pomaga w zdobyciu dotacji na fotowltaikę. Osoby zainteresowane powinny się jednak spieszyć, bo powoli ten program zaczyna być wygaszany. Więcej informacji znajdziecie tu: https://www.ecocomfort.pl/strefa-spe...et-90-kosztow/


Program właśnie rusza, nazywa się Czyste Powietrze. Nabór za około miesiąc, realizacja to kilka najbliższych lat....

----------


## pola27

Jest jakiś próg od którego można zostać objętym przez ww. program?

----------


## zygi72

Progów nie ma bo w programie na fv jest tylko pożyczka - dotacji brak.

----------


## cocolada

Witajcie,

Pożyczka lub dotacja (jak komuś próg pozwoli) z funduszu to jedno, a czy orientujecie się jakie są jeszcze alternatywy ?
Czy nie mieliście problemu z łączeniem pożyczki i kredytu hipotecznego ? Czy w ogóle warto ?

----------


## kedlaw0

Chyba najbardziej korzystna oferta.
https://www.pkobp.pl/klienci-indywid...i/ekopozyczka/
Przykładowo 15k na 48 rat to odsetki około 1700zl.

----------


## danSO

> Witajcie,
> 
> Pożyczka lub dotacja (jak komuś próg pozwoli) z funduszu to jedno, a czy orientujecie się jakie są jeszcze alternatywy ?
> Czy nie mieliście problemu z łączeniem pożyczki i kredytu hipotecznego ? Czy w ogóle warto ?



Czy myślałeś nad WYNAJMEM swojego dachu na fotowoltaikę? To ciekawe , użyczyć można dach , mieć ten prąd za darmo a po 15 latach gdy skończy się umowa to mieć już panele na własność HMMMM to mega ciekawe . Tu całkiem przypadkowy artykuł mam na pogląd sytuacji http://woltaikdach.pl/pl/for-clients...n-1-roof-lease


Może to jest alternatywą na to by nie pakować się w kredyty  :wiggle:

----------


## tobiasz86

Chciałbym się zapoznać z warunkami umowy :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## jarekmaz

Ostatnio był u mnie doradca z firmy, która dla mnie instalowała i mówił, że tak szybko się ten program nie skończy  :smile:

----------


## wigierek

Czy ktoś korzystał z premii termomodernizacyjnej z BGK (fundusz termomodernizacji i remontów)? Na co zwrócić uwagę? W jakim banku braliście kredyt?

----------


## michal02

Jeszcze jest aktualne ?

----------


## jbloo

Jeżeli ktoś jest z małopolski to polecam bank Łącki  :big grin:

----------


## jbloo

> Dlaczego akurat bank Łącki?


Kredyt 10 tys. Na 5 lat. Wychodzi do spłaty jakieś 800zl więcej. Resztę dorzuciłem od siebie

----------


## Sativum

Pewnie ktoś już to wrzucił (wczesniej), ale ING miało dłuugo dobrą ofertę - chyba pod nazwą EKOkredyt hipoteczny - z marżą poniżej 1,5 %

----------

